# PE application outlining work experience



## peteaxel

I am about to fill out my application listing my work experience to submit to the New York State Board to obtain approval on taking the electrical PE exam. I have about 17 years of work experience. Does anybody have any insight on filling out such an application such as any special wordage they are looking for, contents, etc. Do you pretty much just outline all the work you have done in your career? Any information or suggestion would be appreciated.

Thanks a bunch.

:Locolaugh:


----------



## clemente

you have 17 years of exeperience so u shouldn't have a problem. Design, Design, Design. thats what they are looking for. Writing procedures, specifications, calculations, etc. List the projects you worked on and your duties on them.

its not a big deal if you are an engineer and work as one, a lot of people have problems cause they are construction inspectors, estimators, and field guys.

but even as a field guy engineering can be done, a lot of issues come out in the field and they need to be resolved and engineers solve them.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I basically just cut and pasted my resume into the forms I downloaded.


----------



## TXengrChickPE

Capt Worley PE said:


> I basically just cut and pasted my resume into the forms I downloaded.


I dunno about NY, but that totally wouldn't fly in TX. In TX, they want 6-12 pages per position that you've held. From one of the TX forms:



> In describing your experience, use specific tasks such as: I designed, I calculated, I analyzed, I recommended, etc. Avoid using vague terms such as: I was assigned to, I was responsible for, in charge of, participated in, etc.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

It worked in SC!


----------



## Dexman1349

In Colorado, they want you to specifically hightlight "progressive engineering experience."

Basically they want you to show that you started as a clueless new grad, did basic engineering tasks and have steadily increased your engineering knowledge and responsibilities. If you focus on the projects you have worked on and shown that you have gained the knowledge and experience from them, you should be fine.


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP

I just went through the process in NY with about the same number of years experience. I didn't have 6 pages per position, but I only had one position and had about 15 pages.

Pay attention to the clip above regarding "I calculated, I designed", etc. I was also Electrical and submitted in Oct 06 ofr the April 07 exam.

I'm in building construction so I listed every project that I assisted on and every project I ran and I detailed every aspect and task. Example: Digital building controls, fire alarm, generators, transformers, lighting, troubleshooting, field design work (because the designer in the office was WAAAYYY off), etc. Also mention code training and certification, mine was NYS building code, NEC and Elevator Code certification.

Good luck!


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Wow...the KY application was more like an application for a job. There was a little box for education, and a little box for experience. I filled up that space with basically resume-like statements about my 3 years of experience. I never even considered it a possibility that my application would be rejected based on insufficient experience.


----------



## peteaxel

Thank you everyone for those great responses. I will definetly will keep these suggestions in mind when I fill out the application.

Thanks again....


----------



## TXengrChickPE

wilheldp_PE said:


> Wow...the KY application was more like an application for a job. There was a little box for education, and a little box for experience. I filled up that space with basically resume-like statements about my 3 years of experience. I never even considered it a possibility that my application would be rejected based on insufficient experience.


Yeah, that's one thing that really sucks about the licensing process... every state handles it differently. TX and a few other states require a boatload of info about specific engineering tasks that you've done... other states just want you to state "x yrs of engineering experience" and maybe have a PE sign off on it.

I know a guy in TX who didn't take his Supplementary Experience Record (SER) seriously... he had 4 positions with a total of 13 years of experience... and was not approved to take the exam because his SER was not detailed enough. I believe he re-submitted and did eventually get approved...


----------



## banditxgbn

Anyone willing to send me a few paragraphs of their experience? I have 5 years of experience in construction project management in NYC and I am dying to take the PE. I already got rejected last year. Unfortunately, I don't know any EE's taking the PE to help me.

Here are is a sample of my experience:

Generator Replacement.

This project is to replace two existing diesel engines with two new Caterpillar diesel engines with ratings of 2250kW standby at 277/480V.

• Designed and implement a new Siemens-Pyrotronic’s MXL addressable Fire Alarm (FA) panel after reviewing FA contract drawings and surveying field conditions. The new design accommodated new addressable FA devices in the building with existing non-addressable panel while maintaining existing FA devices.

• Designed one line diagram to connect the panels to the addressable devices, based on NEC Article 725 and 760.

• Reviewed Caterpillar diesel generator shop drawings, associated electrical control devices, and wiring specification for compliance with NEC (National Electrical Code) Article 700.

• Performed electrical design and load calculations and determined the loads each diesel generator would serve.

• Designed one line diagram of each diesel generator.

• Performed breaker sizing and specified circuit breakers to accommodate design changes.

• Created a load shed procedure for workers to safely remove the existing generator, bus ducts and associated conduits.

• Prepared engineering estimates.

Please let me know if the format and contact will fly with the NY Board. If you have a sample kindly send it to : [email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## Kuku

I actually discussed a similar issue with a worker at the local board here. She basically said, in my case, to show that my experience (and responsibility) was progressing from year to year, especially when I changed jobs.


----------



## banditxgbn

bump

Can someone give me a sample of their EE experience outline.?


----------



## engg

bumped.

Can someone please give sample of EE work experience? Thanks.


----------



## Azhar Pasha Mohammed

Is there any sample resume or template which an applicant like myself can use as reference in order to fill out the application for PE Electrical?


----------

